# 4 month old food aggression



## IVL87 (Sep 17, 2009)

So this is my first time writing a forum on here however been visiting the site for a few months now, i have a 4 month old golden retriever, first dog i've ever owned so im learning lots however still have sooo much to learn, Kade my golden has been showing signs of food aggression, he growls at his food and it has been increasing getting worse, to the point where he doesn't like me approaching while he eats and seems quite aggressive towards me around meal times. im in need of some help please.


----------



## Bogart'sMom (Sep 16, 2005)

I would stop feeding him from his food bowl and only feed him out of your hand. Or while he is eating you drop more food into his bowl so he sees that you are the reason that he is getting more good morsels. Also I would stay next to him while he is eating either hand feed him pet him while he is eating, touch his ears, tail, head, body. Talk to him calmly so he gets comftable with you being there. Also have you practiced brushing him? It's a hugh thing with a Golden to like being groomed. I brushed Bogart as a puppy every day for 5 to 10 min just to get him used to it. First he would fight it a little but after a short time he knew what was coming and relaxed. It's much easier getting a puppy used to being groomed then fighting a 75 lbs dog that doesn't like being handled. 
Also now is the time to start obedience training I hope you are in a class already so a trainer can give you good sugestions.
All the best,


----------



## liero133 (Aug 23, 2009)

he just doesnt know his place yet.
i would approach by simply claiming the food for myself.

do this by putting the bowl on the 
floor abd stand in front of it.

when he goes for the food, stay put
and block with uour feet. no
yelling hitting kicking or being
angry.

ask him to sit and wait for your cue.

be calm and assertive all the while.


when he finally sits and calms 
down.. give him the food. when hes eating, take it away again and calm him if needed, repeat... hand feed etc.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I agree with hand feeding but would add that he should be sitting before he gets fed.
He sits, you feed. He gets up, paws at you etc you calmly tell him sit before feeding a bit more. After a few weeks you can try dropping food into his bowl.

Standing over his food bowl and body blocking might very well cause him to react; rather than teaching him that you are the one who feeds him you would be teaching him that you prevent him from eating - a neccessity for survival and cause for aggression.


----------



## liero133 (Aug 23, 2009)

my point is to teach him to calm down, that goes for everything really. for instance, my dog has to sit
down and chill out before we go outside. she knows that if she calms down, she gets what she wants, and only then do we kick things up and start playing, but then its on my que, not hers


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Years ago in the first puppy class I ever attended my trainer said.

You as the owner want your dog to think you are the most fun thing in the entire universe and to train with that thought in mind.
She said we should be thinking "Everything good comes from me"

It sounds as if your pup doesn't get the concept that everything good comes from you yet. 
As the owner you control all resources. Your puppy doesn't get that yet. 

At this point I wouldn't even feed the puppy from the bowl. I would feed the puppy from your hand. All meals come from your hand. Many pups when they know you have food in your hand may attempt to maul the hand for the food. I would start with the food bowl on a counter. Stand near it put a few kibble in each hand put your hands behind your back and get the pup to stand or sit in front of you. When your pup stands there say yes bring a hand around to the center of your body while saying yes then give the pup the kibble. Do again continuing to add kibble from the bowl into your hands. Do this slowly as the pup starts to look up at you for the food again use the word yes and continue to give the pup food from in front of you. After awhile make your pup do commands for that kibble. In the beginning only use commands the pup already knows so that the pup will be rewarded with his/her food for each thing. Do this every meal. Try this for about 2 weeks then take it on the road. lol Feed the same way just in different parts of the house/apartment. Staying in different places for 3 or 4 days. If at anytime the pup isn't listening during the feedings go back to the last place the pup always listened and stay at that position for a longer period of time. After you have moved to different locations in the home instead of standing do it in a sitting position. Probably best in a chair before then moving onto the floor with the pup. Many trainers have you do this throughout the entire class which takes 6 to 8 weeks. After a considerable amount of time you reintroduce the bowl with food in it holding the bowl and letting the dog eat from it. Maybe every other meal. While doing this add extras to the bowl something of higher value such as a piece of cheese so the dog continues to see good things come from you.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Sunrise said:


> I agree with hand feeding but would add that he should be sitting before he gets fed.
> He sits, you feed. He gets up, paws at you etc you calmly tell him sit before feeding a bit more. After a few weeks you can try dropping food into his bowl.
> 
> Standing over his food bowl and body blocking might very well cause him to react; rather than teaching him that you are the one who feeds him you would be teaching him that you prevent him from eating - a neccessity for survival and cause for aggression.


I agree. No need to bully your puppy into doing what you want. Make your presence a wonderful thing, especially when you mean that food comes his way.


----------

